# Another Aspheric XML - single



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

So i didnt hijack Chris's thread i thought id start a new one..
Over the weekend i created this, no drawings just put the ali in the mill and did what came into my head..
Theres an oring under the flange on the aspheric, rear cover will get rubber gasket treatment.
All that i need to do is just need to fin the hell out of it..


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

ooh am lovin all this aspheric stuff!! :eekster: 
very nice GD!


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll repeat me sentiments, nice one Jay. A true artist at work:thumbsup:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks good so far.

what are the "corner lugs" half way along the side for?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I have been silently following the thread started by troutie and have really been digging all this aspheric XM-L experimentation stuff. Being a true "go for the throw addict" I really love what I'm seeing. I keep wondering though, "What the hell took so long"! :smilewinkgrin: 

Anyways, I was silently musing over the "bug eyed" look and started thinking to myself, "What if someone in-sits the lens a little further back in the light head"(?) :idea: 
Alas, I have lots of ideas floating around in my head but no way to fabricate anything myself. Golddigger I really like the look of this single aspheric XM-L as it seems to be completely following my own train of thought. I can't wait to see how the beam pattern turns out. The popcorn bowl is full and my peanut gallery hat is firmly in place...let the show continue. 

Other food for thought: Since these are turning out so nice with XM-L's I wonder if someone might try building something aspheric with the SST-90 for maybe a little more output...this time I'm thinking out loud. :ihih:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys 

Emu the lugs, the top two will get a reduction, but the bottom two I will use for the mounting point. A bolt into each side so the light can be adjusted up and down..

I just hope I got the led height right, I didn't want a total projection if the led die. So I went for 11.5mm to take it out of focus. I probably wasted more time playing with beam shots on the ceiling than anything else..


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> Cheers for the comments guys ...
> 
> ....I just hope I got the led height right, I didn't want a total projection if the led die. So I went for 11.5mm to take it out of focus. I probably wasted more time playing with beam shots on the ceiling than anything else..


I was thinking that it would be nice if you could somehow machine a track inside the build. Maybe mount the emitter/driver on some sort of sled that could be adjusted so you could change the focus to dial it in as one see's fit. Of course I suppose that would compromise heat sinking....another idea shot down. :idea:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I was having a think about the great lights you guys are making and had a thought. Have you considered using a wide angle reflector or collimating lens between the led and aspheric to ensure that as much light from the led die is directed into the aspheric lens to theoretically improve the efficiency and theoretical light output, or is it simply not required?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought it wouldnt be long before you got to using that aspheric Jay 

Sorry I did not reply to your question on my thread as was away for a few days .

Brad I tried the reflectors and stuff it is ugly the beam it produced


----------



## ahorton (Apr 15, 2009)

brad72 said:


> ... Have you considered using a wide angle reflector or collimating lens between the led and aspheric to ensure that as much light from the led die is directed into the aspheric lens to theoretically improve the efficiency and theoretical light output, or is it simply not required?


It can be done, but I put it down as too hard. The second lens makes it very sensitive to focal distances. That is, if you get one length wrong by 0.3mm then it goes from good to terrible. Add the fact that you lose 10% light with every lens and it quickly becomes not worth it. To do it right you need 2 adjustable mechanisms (one for each lens) to get it just right and then lock it in place.

The reflector can work if it collects light and projects it around the side of the lens, but then you need to mount the lens within a larger flat lens. I figure for the 10% extra light you save it's not worth having a 45-50mm wide body around a 27mm lens.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> I thought it wouldnt be long before you got to using that aspheric Jay
> 
> Sorry I did not reply to your question on my thread as was away for a few days .
> 
> Brad I tried the reflectors and stuff it is ugly the beam it produced


Do you still have a spare 30mm aspheric Chris? think you said you had 4 left and 2 were accounted for.. if you can spare one id be happy to paypal you for it again.. thank you please 

I thought you was away as i looked out the window to the north and couldn't see any northern lights


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

brad72 said:


> I was having a think about the great lights you guys are making and had a thought. Have you considered using a wide angle reflector or collimating lens between the led and aspheric to ensure that as much light from the led die is directed into the aspheric lens to theoretically improve the efficiency and theoretical light output, or is it simply not required?


Well, the aspheric is basically a collimator and as such really works when focussing a point source of light. If you introduce a reflector or collimator then you are changing the light approaching the back of the aspheric from radial rays from a point source close to the lens to a series of parallel rays - in effect focussing the LED back at infinity. The aspheric would spread this light wide rather than focussing it, as it is already focussed. Of course if you use a reflector and an aspheric then you end up with some focussed light out the front (from the direct emitter light striking the aspheric) and some pretty zany spread light from the reflector through the aspheric - it gets mighty weird if you use a textured reflector!


Cat-man-do said:


> Other food for thought: Since these are turning out so nice with XM-L's I wonder if someone might try building something aspheric with the SST-90 for maybe a little more output...this time I'm thinking out loud.


It's been done over on cpf for flashlights - see here 

Michael


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually now I think about it I do have a flashlight at home with both a reflector and an aspheric - it's one of those no-battery jobbies which works when you squeeze the grip. It has a very shallow reflector (not enough to bring the emitted light parallel) and a very mild aspheric (not enough to produce an image of the LED). The two combined form an okay beam, but no better than a reflector on its own. No idea why they did it!


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

My dive light uses a SST-50 and is bright enough.. the difference is that it uses a fresnel aspheric lens. 
You get a bigger beam than a XML as the die is larger. Also the beam is nicer as you dont get the 3 little cut outs projected where the wires are on the die like you do on the XML.

I think a SST-90 will melt your helmet... i think it would also be difficult to cool a SST-50 for a helmet light..

Here's a few shots of my SST-50 based dive light..
under water








My usual haunt


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> My dive light uses a SST-50 and is bright enough.. the difference is that it uses a fresnel aspheric lens.


Very interesting! Do you need another lens in front of the fresnel to prevent dirt etc. getting in the grooves, or is it mounted with the grooves facing inwards? Or are the grooves so small that stuff doesn't get stuck in there?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

mfj197 said:


> Very interesting! Do you need another lens in front of the fresnel to prevent dirt etc. getting in the grooves, or is it mounted with the grooves facing inwards? Or are the grooves so small that stuff doesn't get stuck in there?


I need another lens as my dive light is focusable and obviously needs to be water proof..

The other factor i believe that may play a factor here is refraction of light, I'm not sure what would happen to the beam in water if the fresnel aspheric lens was water facing?? any thoughts..?
Here's a close up of the lens..


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> The other factor i believe that may play a factor here is refraction of light, I'm not sure what would happen to the beam in water if the fresnel aspheric lens was water facing?? any thoughts..?


Verrrry good point - hadn't thought of that! Actually that would be an issue with any aspheric directly in contact with the water, wouldn't it? It would react differently to in the air so would spread the beam out further (assuming the emitter is at the focal length of the lens in air).
Anyways, sorry for the thread drift - I love the look of your single aspheric. I'm assuming it's getting a single XM-L?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep..the only XML i have left is a de domed one...
Need to order some more and a tripple for a cute 3 optic..I'm getting a little collection of lights now. To many for my own needs..

Id love to mess about with a SST-50 but there not exactly cheap..! and 5amps drive


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the input regarding reflectors and aspherics. I haven't used aspherics myself so this saves a bit of grief in a design that would give sub par results


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> Do you still have a spare 30mm aspheric Chris? think you said you had 4 left and 2 were accounted for.. if you can spare one id be happy to paypal you for it again.. thank you please
> 
> I thought you was away as i looked out the window to the north and couldn't see any northern lights


i am away till sat. so will get one in the post when I get back

also got plenty of xmls if you want one of those too 
just got some u bins in


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> i am away till sat. so will get one in the post when I get back
> 
> also got plenty of xmls if you want one of those too
> just got some u bins in


Thanks Chris, I'm going to order some xml's from cutter this week so no rush on them. But thanks for the offer.
I have a cute 3 that i need to use, something round coming of the mill for that.. so i need to get one of the tripple boards.
Shame cutter dont have a quad board as i have a 35mm quad optic, maybe a cute 4?
Let me know what you want for the aspheric and i'll send you the paypal. Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm very envious of you guys with your mills and lathes and other fancy tools. I wonder if I can stick a piece of aluminium in the chuck of my drill?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

mfj197 said:


> I'm very envious of you guys with your mills and lathes and other fancy tools. I wonder if I can stick a piece of aluminium in the chuck of my drill?


Pillar drill?
If your using a pillar drill/drill press you can plunge with and end mill, but be carefull with sideways force on the cutter. You could take very light cuts passing the ali past the cutter.
But go to deep and risk pulling the chuck out of the drill, which will probably hit you in the process. spining chuck with cutter and the weight of it hitting you 

Have a read of this post by Chelboad, he bored out a hole with a drill press
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?274175-My-second-ground-up-build.


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Pillar drill?


Nooo such luck. Bosch mains handheld drill, Makita cordless or a Dremel. My comment was a bit tongue in cheek!  I think I'm stuck with the Dremel.

Actually I'd seen the odd post on using a pillar drill as a mill, and even looked at the mill tables available. Is interesting, but seeing as I don't currently have either the pillar drill or a mill table I can only dream at the moment!


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Quick update...


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work Golddigger. I wonder if the de domed XML will work better than a domed one with the aspheric.



mfj197 said:


> I'm very envious of you guys with your mills and lathes and other fancy tools. I wonder if I can stick a piece of aluminium in the chuck of my drill?


Yes you can ! I used to use my drill as a lathe. You could put a hand held drill in a drill stand.
It's in amongst this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=512699


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Any more progress on the light GD? Very keen to see the beam you get given that there are no new optics available and it looks like it would make a great helmet light


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

brad72 said:


> Any more progress on the light GD? Very keen to see the beam you get given that there are no new optics available and it looks like it would make a great helmet light


None at the moment, I cracked the aspheric..
Still waiting for the postman to deliver the two more i ordered:madman:


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, i feel your pain. The post man delivers fast enough when your waiting for a parcel.:madmax:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Goldigger said:


> None at the moment, I cracked the aspheric..
> Still waiting for the postman to deliver the two more i ordered:madman:


My Fault I am afraid to busy with the new bike and forgot to post them

but just checked and you should be able to get them in the morning Jay

Track & Trace
Results
Item AH475062733GB could not be delivered on 08/06/11 11:41 (and no Safeplace option was specified by the addressee). A"something for you card" will have been delivered, the item will be returned to HEMEL HEMPSTEAD pending instructions from the addressee. You can arrange a redelivery online, call the HEMEL HEMPSTEAD office to arrange a re-delivery, or collect the item from HEMEL HEMPSTEAD by bringing proof of identification and address.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

troutie-mtb said:


> My Fault I am afraid to busy with the new bike and forgot to post them
> 
> but just checked and you should be able to get them in the morning Jay
> 
> ...


Bloody postman didnt even leave a card to say he tried to deliver it!! This should be fun trying to get a package without a card in the morning..

But the odd thing is my mrs signed for another item this morning..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok got some more aspherics off Chris and after a hoo har with some numpty at the post office..
Wired it up to a hipcc for temporary measures..will get some beam shots done tomorrow night..
Had a play earlier still got a clear projection of the die:madman:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I tried to take a beam shot in the house...but it's two bright for the camera and kept over exposing..
In reality you can see the slots on the die projected..i also get a bit of halo..???
Looks like i need to paint the inside black..








Close up you get a projection of everything


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

"Honestly officer I saw this UFO in the sky, and no, I haven't been drinking"

Love that last pic Goldigger. Between that and Troutie's beams coming down from the sky you two could almost host a UFO seminar


----------



## swis.2k (Jun 12, 2011)

where can i get lens like yours? i found some on eBay... but there not like yours ... not that high!?!?! ))) sorry for my bad english )))


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

swis.2k said:


> where can i get lens like yours? i found some on eBay... but there not like yours ... not that high!?!?! ))) sorry for my bad english )))


Send Ahorton a PM, he's the man that has them made. But i dont know if he has any left, Troutie might have bought them all 
http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=433133


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

This was quite hard to do..used the usual mtbr settings..
Remember I'm using a de-domed XML, the pictures for some reason show this as green but in reality there not..


----------



## swis.2k (Jun 12, 2011)

what driver exactly are you using here? thnx.


----------



## nikosb (Mar 17, 2016)

Goldigger said:


> I need another lens as my dive light is focusable and obviously needs to be water proof..
> 
> The other factor i believe that may play a factor here is refraction of light, I'm not sure what would happen to the beam in water if the fresnel aspheric lens was water facing?? any thoughts..?
> Here's a close up of the lens..


I want to use an fresnel lens in a custom light that I am doing. The goal in my setup is to collimate as best as I can the light from the LED and project a nice image of the LED emitter. Where did you get the fresnel lens you are using? From FresnelTech?


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

nikosb said:


> I want to use an fresnel lens in a custom light that I am doing. The goal in my setup is to collimate as best as I can the light from the LED and project a nice image of the LED emitter. Where did you get the fresnel lens you are using? From FresnelTech?


Check out post #36 from above for the best aspheric lenses for our lights. Moving the lens towards and away from the led will adjust the beam size


----------

